# Biscuit planer brands



## doddak98 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm new here, and I have a question about biscuit planers.

I have one from Harbor Freights. Is this tool sufficient for the job? I spend hours looking at power tools, and tend towards being a name dropper, i.e. Rigid, Porter, etc. A Porter costs $219; what I have was considerably less and passed along free by my brother-in-law.

Is the Harbor Freight tool adequate? Other brands all cost considerably more. What will I get for my money if I upgrade? Will it make that much of a difference in the quality of my projects?


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Harbor freight tools are fine if you don't buy anything with moving parts. I purchased some temporary tools from them a few years ago when all my tools were destroyed in a flood. The drill, circular saw and jig saw did not last long and were quickly replaced with Bosch, Makita and other quality products.However, The Harbor Freight hammer and pry bar are still working fine.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

doddak98 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here, and I have a question about biscuit planers.
> 
> I have one from Harbor Freights. Is this tool sufficient for the job? I spend hours looking at power tools, and tend towards being a name dropper, i.e. Rigid, Porter, etc. A Porter costs $219; what I have was considerably less and passed along free by my brother-in-law.
> 
> Is the Harbor Freight tool adequate? Other brands all cost considerably more. What will I get for my money if I upgrade? Will it make that much of a difference in the quality of my projects?


Without trying out that specific tool it is hard to grade it.

If it will cut the biscuit slots accurately it is OK. By accurately I mean that all slots are cut the exact same distance from top or bottom, whichever you are trying to guide to, each time. That is about the only way to grade a biscuit cutter.

A porter cable would probably, note I said probably, be more accurate and keep running for a longer time. A Rigid falls in with the rest of the big box store brands. They are all basically good tools for most people.

George


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable 557. And it's great. A dream to use.

But to tell you the truth, all it does is spin a blade to cut a small slot. Nothing more, really. I had the $250 to spend on it six or seven years ago. Today, I would probably just get an $89 job.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll agree with the basic sentiment here. I have the Freud cutter, but the only reason I have that one is my wife went out and bought it for me for my birthday last year. If I were to go out myself and get one, I would probably find a cheaper model to save the $. Although the Freud is great and I'm glad I have it. =)


----------



## Texas Malamute (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a few things from Harbor Freight (clamps, router bits, etc...) and have been pleased with them:yes:. I too have a Freud cutter and would recommend it if you want to spend a little extra (found mine on a close out sale:thumbsup.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have this exact same question... I use alot of harbor freight tools... most of them without issue. My local store has the biscuit cutter on sale too. I'm sure it lack the micro adjustments and the bells and whistles... but all I really want it for it cutting a slot about mid way in a 3/4 piece of wood......

Let me know if you do get it and how it works!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You have it already. Try it. If it doesn't work the way you want it to, pass it on to someone else that can use it, or pitch the thing...

HF has 3 model biscuit joiners, and of those, only one, the 47377-5VGA appears to have a tilting fence.
What suprised me, is how often I use the fence tilt feature on my Ryobi. Without that feature, I wouldn't even consider wasting my time with it.


----------



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't recommend a brand of biscuit cutter, but I think you should check Craigslist. I see them for sale quite often.


----------



## Marktrl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the HF biscuit cutter. Its very time consuming to get it accurate. Has some play in the sliding parts which can lead to to cuts that are not parallel to the surface, so then the glue up dosen't come out very even. I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have had 2 of the HF biscuit joiners and have had no problems with either 2-3 years each. The first one couldn't swim so I needed to get another one like everything else we had. I Can't compare with other brands since I have never had or used any other brand. HF drill bits, fostner bits and power tool that or of older technology or usually ok, but anything with new technology like a sliding compound miter saw I would stay away from. I also found there raised panel router bits have allot of vibration. I own a HF trim router and the 20" 12 speed drill press and they are good. After I started replacing tools I needed a router and tried there 3hp plunge router, it fell apart and I now have 2 Porta Cables and a Ryobi that my son gave me for Christmas. If you buy anything from HF get the extended warranty for a very small amount more. There standard 90 day warranty is not enough. I also had a compressor from HF and it broke15 months later, I got a replacement under the warranty I purchased plus paid a little extra to upgrade to a better one, had it for 2 years and no problems.

I am currantly waiting on a Craftsman mini biscuit joiner to arive, I needed something else to get the 1 year no interest and I didn't have one of those soo, I will soon.

Marktrl 
I'm guesssing that something is wrong with the one you have but I have built many of sets of cabinets and cases and never had a problem with mine. I do have the one with the tilting fence.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

The PC 557 is one of the top rated tools for biscuit joiners. The fence, alignment guides, and grip on the face all make it one of the best to use. It's easy to swap out the blades for different sizes, as well.

I picked up a hardly-used one at a pawn shop for $80. There were 4 or 5 of them in there. Pawn shops are the spot to shop for tools right now.

Except I haven't been able to find a PC 7424 or a decent plywood circular saw in any of them 


But if you have a free one, you should try it out on some scraps and make sure it cuts accurately. Make a few cuts along a board and measure from the top edge to the top of the cut. Also try the different biscuit size settings. #20 is what I use most commonly, but you might want to try 10 and 0 as well if you have some of those biscuits.

The real big difference of the nicer ones is that they typically have a fence system that allows you to accurately make angled biscuit cuts. They usually also have good alignment dots or lines so you can see exactly where the center of the cut will be. It may or may not be any use to you.


----------



## KB Services (Nov 28, 2006)

WRDinAZ said:


> I can't recommend a brand of biscuit cutter, but I think you should check Craigslist. I see them for sale quite often.


I 2nd CL for good used tools. 

I really like my Porter Cable 557.:thumbsup:


----------



## cosmo99 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Plate jointers*

I have been through a few different plate tools. I do like some of the HF tools, mostly the ones without motors. Or ones that I don't use that many times a year. I have really been happy with the Porter 557. It's great for accuracy and if you want to do any angle work especially. I'm not a big fan of PC, but I think they got it right on this one.


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have had several HF power tools and have had more good luck than bad. The 3 bad ones I had were a Drill master palm sander that lasted about 5 minutes, a router table that lasted for a few months before the motor went south and a 10" sliding compound miter saw that felt like it was rolling on rocks. The sander I took back and got a refund without hassle and the miter saw I took bad and exchanged for a 12" slider that moves smoothly and has worked good. The router table I mounted a Craftsman router under it and it has served a purpose. I have two of their air compressors, floor drill press and a grinder that have worked without a problem for a few years now. As far as the biscuit cutter I looked at it and the model I looked at just looked and felt cheap so I didn't buy it.


----------



## cosmo99 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Harbor Freight*

Hi Oldgoat 49,

I will have to agree with you and actually change what I said about HF tools with motors. I have had bad luck with some small cheap tools they sell with motors. Like a trim router I had that lasted one week. I have had good luck with larger tools, such as an air compressor and their 2.5 hp, 10" tile and brick saw, which I have used on a few jobs.

I find it sort of an intuitive gamble every time I buy something at HF, just like you looked at the plate jointer and decided it was not for you. I enjoy the high of finding a good tool for cheap and even accept the fact that quite a few tools will be bad. Anyway, it's interesting to hear what tools have worked for other people. Years ago one of my first tools ever was a plastic Craftsman 3x21" belt sander. I remember it cost $40. new and I used that thing to help me make a living for 25 years. My point is, sometimes you really can't know how a tool will work for you, only time will tell.


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the little HF trim router that I have used a few times, but actually I used it for cutting some biscuit slots. Hope that it lasts better than yours did. I also have a close quarter drill and recipt saw but haven't had a reason to use them yet. Many of the things I have bought from them are spur of the moment purchases. Usually I figure that I get them cheap enough that if I get a little use out of them I got my money worth. The only one that I can say I got burned on was the router table.


----------



## kziggy (Jan 3, 2009)

"98" 

First off, welcome:thumbsup:!! I'm fairly new as well and I am constantly amazed at the obvious talent of the guys and gals you meet on line and the education you can get by just following along, sort of speak, to the volumn of questions and answers. Great stuff.

My two cents on your subject: I have never bought a power tool at HF so I'm certainly in no position to even offer a comment about how reliable they might be, but I have purchased a number of clamps, some hand tools and measuring devices and have had no problems. Generally, I feel more comfortable with "name brands," primarily because of the warrantee and that some of the stuff is employing Americans.....at least that's what I tell myself. Regarding the biscuit joiner, I've been using a Craftsman for a number of years and its performed without a problem. I would suggest you look for three features in whichever brand or model you purchase: 1. ease of changing the bit; 2. ease of adjusting the depth and angle fence (very important if you ever decide to use biscuits for bevel miter joints, like picture frames), and; 3. smoothness of the push-pull action when cutting. You can check all three actions right in the store, keeping in mind there might be some effect on the push-pull action with the torque of the motor. Good luck with your purchase. - Ken


----------

